# Happy New Year Everyone !!! See my first tank bred OEBT baby



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought it was a total failure 3 days ago when the female OEBT shrimp eggs disapppeared and no sign of babies.

So I still had the filter at full blast. Now I see two babies. I reduced the filter power and tied the sponge tightly around the filter intake.

I still have one more berried female with just 6-8 eggs. I will be more careful now I know if they carry eggs some will hatch.

The babies are actually transparent, but they all have orange eyes.









Happy New Year again and I hope everyone the best of luck in 2013 !!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz!!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Hey congrats! Happy New year to you, too.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Make that 8 baby OEBT shrimps.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new shrimp in the new year!


----------

